# OOPS error trying to view trip details



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Been going on for at least the past three days when clicking on the trip ID from the dashboard, both browser and phone app. So no trip route map page. 
Anyone else?
*Oops!*
Error Code: 404

Our specialty is getting you where you need to go, but we can't get you to the page you requested


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep... Same here.
I tried emailing the local uber support team to make sure a customer doesn't get charged a cancel fee and i get a canned reply that says they no longer monitor emails at that address. It says they've made it all easier, that we have to go through the app now. But when you click on the trip ID all you get is the OOPS 404 (server not found) error.

What to hell are we suppose to do now?

If I owned a pathetic excuse of a technology company like this one is, I too would try to convert it to a taxi cab company instead.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Kalee said:


> they no longer monitor emails at that address.


[email protected]?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I've had that "Oops, 404" for almost 2 weeks. Support will give you a canned response that they are looking into it.


----------

